# Well this has been a 4th of July to remember



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

First we have the G4 failure to launch - then I go out to the garage and I find this little fellow (baby quail) just standing there all alone - no Mom, no Dad just all alone. So i picked him up and boxed him, then I put out birdfood in hopes of luring his parents back - sure enough about an hour later they showed up with all his little brothers and sisters. So I snuck out and got close enough to release him and he made a run and joined them in the bush. So they all took off into the bush and I went over to the bush to see if he made it OK, and there he was in the mouth of a rattlesnake, so I grabbed the shovel and cut the snake in half and he let the little fellow go and he ran off accross the road after Mom & Dad and the others - stinking snakes - stupid thing kept moving for 10 minutes after he was cut in half.

NAB - resting

Cute little fellow I hope he caught up with his family OK after being in the snakes clutches.










Brave little fellow only about an inch & half tall










Here's the two part snake - silly thing kept moving for 10 minutes after I cut him in half - he will never eat another bird now! He's out there on the road all ready to make a fine evening meal for the magpies.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I'm just speechless. What a story. I hope the baby makes it thanks to your quick thinking. Has your pulse slowed down yet?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Heart is back in my chest now*

but I'm getting too old for that heart in the throat stuff. But I was soooooo mad when I saw the little fellow in the snake's mouth I just yelled NOOOOO! and grabbed the shovel I had left out leaning on the peach tree yesterday. He was lucky because it was a big snake so the snake's fangs were on both sides of the little fellow and he had his little tail in his mouth only, and the little guy's legs were just spinning and stirring up dirt kind of like the roadrunner in those old cartoons, soon as I nailed the snake he let the little fellow loose and he took off into the juniper bush like a shot and then accross the road right behind the rest of the family so I think he made it OK. He deserve to make it after getting lost, picked up by a giant monster (me) and then reunited only to end up in a snakes mouth and get away. He should get the quail Medal of Honor award or something, mighty brave little fellow.

NAB


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

Isn't killing it kinda extreme (let alone chopping it in half)? Couldn't you have just wacked it and let it go somewhere far away?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To me, you do what you have to do under the circumstances. While we always try to save snakes and take them to a park, a rattlesnake is not one of those snakes that I would think you just whack and let it ramble off. There would be too much at risk for Nab's own personal safety. I think he did what he had to do and commend him for his quick thinking.

Nab saves many animals and birds during the year.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nab,
Gotta admit, I would have done even more damage to the snake. Thing is, it wouldn't have been intentonal, just instinctive. I would have reacted, not thinking "I'm going to kill that snake" It would have more "OMG, save the baby" Sure glad you saved the cutie pie and didn't get hurt yourself.
Daryl


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh my God, Nab, that was a heart-stopper.
Thank God you checked on him.
I don't think I've ever seen a baby quail; he is sooo cute. 

High.flyer, I think I know how you feel because I never intentionally kill anything.
As Daryl mentioned, in this case, I'm pretty certain my brain would have screamed, "SAVE THE BABY!" That's what Nab did.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EEK!  wow, what a day you had!


I just love the adorable baby quail!

Yep, a rattler is nothing to fool with, we had one in our garage coiled up ready to attack when my son he unknowingly walked in on it, we tried to get him to leave, but he wouldn't so our neighbor ultimately had to kill it. I don't like killing snakes either, but there was no choice. This one was one big threat!


----------



## carolynne (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh my god! Snakes! I don't care what it had it its mouth - I would have run a mile!

well done! and the little bird is sooooooooooo cute!


----------

